# Stelara, Prolia, Cimzia Injections



## dballard2004 (Nov 10, 2010)

When administering injections for Stelara, Prolia, and Cimzia, would you report the administration with 96372 or 96401?  Just curious how others are reporting this.  Thanks.


----------



## Teresa Collins (Nov 10, 2010)

We administer Prolia and report the administration as 96372.

Hope this helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## dballard2004 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks so much Teresa!


----------



## Teresa Collins (Nov 10, 2010)

You are very welcome.

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## allenwein12 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Prolia*

Our Prolia rep told us to bill using the J3590 and the 96401 and now we're getting paid less.  We are thing about switching back to J3490 and 96372.  Did others get this bad advise too?


----------

